# Roof Leak



## elvistheelddis (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi. I have a roof leak. in two locations both of which appear to be in line with the main roof seams. photo of one of the offending seams attached. Reading other posts i see sikkaflex is the stuff. and i will need to scrape out old stuff and clean etc. my question is whether i should unscrew the metal strip that covers the seam first and if damaged where is best to get another and what is it referred to as...? also which sikkaflex sealant is best.

Many thanks

Pete


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pete

Looking at your pictures, I doubt that a polyurethane adhesive (such as Sikaflex) has been used on original assembly. More likely to be a mastic strip of some sort.
To do the job properly you'd really need to remove the metal strips completely, clean off and re-seal using new mastic and metal strip. If you just want to stop the leak then scrape all the excess mastic off, clean and de-grease the area and apply some Sikaflex (or similar) liberally - but don't count on ever being able to remove it again in future should you ever need to.

Sikaflex 512 would probably be the popular choice.

Tigerseal PU sealant is what I'd probably end up using.

Go to your local car body shop and see what they recommend.


----------



## elvistheelddis (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. i Will get some sikaflex 512. Does anyone know where to get a replacement metal strip? And what its technical term is?

Thanks


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

pboustred said:


> Thanks for the advice. i Will get some sikaflex 512. Does anyone know where to get a replacement metal strip? And what its technical term is?
> 
> Thanks


it looks like the roof joints are in a lowered reccess? dependent how far you want to go with it, but i would remove strip, clean out seem to remove old sealers, we have a tool that does this (bodyshop)
then either
1, reseal seem as before and clean and refit strip,
2, reseal seem and get new weather strip wider than reccess and seal that to roof, thus giving double protection
3, do away with strip completely and fill reccess with sealer

personally prob do option 2 or 3 without seeing roof with my own eyes hard to decide

tigerseal or sikka will do the job, tigerseal prob most cost effective option because you need to be liberal with the sealer


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Replacement Trim*

O'Leary Motorhomes usually have a variety of trims - 01482 868632. I have just looked and they have the aluminium strip (you would then add the rubber insert) that would suit.

They are very helpful and informative and have lots of unusual items in stock.

Sundial


----------



## elvistheelddis (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. i Will get some sikaflex 512. Does anyone know where to get a replacement metal strip? And what its technical term is?

Thanks


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Replacement Trim*

See my previous post!!!

Sundial


----------

